# Shanty help/advice?



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I love the old Pfeffercorn shanty I got form Icebucketjohn.










However, it can get a little claustrophobic inside.
I want to get something a little bigger that could also fit the wife on occasion.
I can't figure out what I should be looking for shanty-wise.

I'm really hooked on the way I can set up the Pfeffercorn, set up all my gear inside, then drag the puppy out. I tend to move around alot until I get settled on the fish, and I like being able to move, drill and slide the shanty up climb in and fish. I'm not too sure I'd like a flip up, I like keeping everything set up inside. 
Same problem with a pop-up hub from what I see.

Is there anything out there, or should I just plan on building my own, larger
version of my Pfeffercorn shanty?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I did just what you're talking about, I bought a 5x8 cabin kit from canvas craft and made my own sled base, I also built my own frame for it to make it stronger.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Derbyfreak230 (Jan 29, 2014)

You could look into the shappell dx3000. My buddy has one and it sets up nice and would think you would be able to put your gear in and pull it around


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Find a older clam 2000 or there suit case shanty


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Derbyfreak230 said:


> You could look into the shappell dx3000. My buddy has one and it sets up nice and would think you would be able to put your gear in and pull it around


Or look at a DX 4000. Plenty of room inside for you, your wife, heater, minnow bucket, tackle, hang your coats, move around/elbow room, etc. I personally like space and the 4000 is great for two, sets up easy, and tows nice on its retractable skis. You can set all your gear on top of it while towing. Only reason I sold mine was to go a bit larger to a Clam 6800 since I have a UTV I can haul it on.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

CC: Shapell Bay Runner would be perfect for you and the spouse.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> CC: Shapell Bay Runner would be perfect for you and the spouse.


Sadly, the Bay Runner is really too small for 2 people and Gear.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the help & ideas guys.
After looking around, I think I'll sort of "reverse engineer' one.
I can get a Shappell 3000 replacement canvas for $80-$100.
Think I'll get that and build a frame and sled for it.
It'll kinda be a Pfeffercorn on steroids.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The shappel DX's 4000 is great. Got mine last yr. plenty of room for 2 and all your gear. And yes, the skis come standard on the dx and word great.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The shappel DX's 4000 is great. Got mine last yr. plenty of room for 2 and all your gear. And yes, the skis come standard on the dx and word great.


I would probably like the 4000 better but the 3000 fits in the trunk of my car.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I get it. It's huge. The dx 3000 is really nice also. S3000 material is alittle flimsy but will serve the purpose. Dx is 600-650 denier. Whatever you chose you will like it. Good luck.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a 3000 and it is plenty of room I have even had three men sit in it with room for minnows bucket and heater


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the clam nanook....it's not to big for 1 man to handle and its comfortable with 2 people and all the gear...


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Husband and I just upgraded to an Eskimo Fatfish 949 shelter. I can put up and take down by myself no problem. Weighs about 40lbs and the carrying bag comes with shoulder straps. We got the noninsulated version. One Buddy Heater keeps things toasty enough...


----------

